# VirtualBox NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)



## amnixed (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello,

My host machine had run out of disk space. After successfully recovering several hundred GB space, I'm now unable to start a Windows 10 guest:


```
VBoxManage startvm winamet --type headless
Waiting for VM "winamet" to power on...
VBoxManage: error: The virtual machine 'winamet' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1)
VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component MachineWrap, interface IMachine
```

The host is FreeBSD 11:
`$ uname -Kmrs
FreeBSD 11.4-STABLE amd64 1104511`

Any way I can start this Windows guest?


----------



## wolffnx (Nov 19, 2021)

maybe is the same way, but you try  `vboxheadless --startvm winamet`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

<https://www.google.com/search?q=0x80004005+MachineWrap+IMachine&tbs=li:1#unfucked>



amnixed said:


> My host machine had run out of disk space.



Whilst attempting to save a guest?



> After successfully recovering several hundred GB space,



How so?



> … FreeBSD 11: …



I assume that you're not yet able to upgrade to a supported release. 

Since you're working with a somewhat complex port, this is worth noting: 

Ports and Packages for Supported Releases | The FreeBSD Project

FreeBSD bug 259929 – releng/11.4 package branch is listed beyond its estimated end of life (EOL); consider de-listing


----------

